# a da peste ceva/ cineva



## Mallarme

> În fundul unui sertar *dădui peste* o cutie



Ce înseamnă această expresie?

Mersi!


----------



## robbie_SWE

Inseamna "*came across*". In contextul asta "I came across a box in the bottom of a chest". 

Toate cele bune! 

 robbie


----------



## Mallarme

Mersi robbie! Şi ţie


----------



## robbie_SWE

Cu placere!


----------



## utami

How do you say i miss you in romanian





			
				Mallarme said:
			
		

> Ce înseamnă această expresie?
> 
> Mersi!


----------



## utami

utami said:
			
		

> How do you say i miss you in romanian


----------



## robbie_SWE

Romanian:

*Mi-e dor de tine! *

 robbie


----------



## Mallarme

Also,

Îmi lipseşti


----------



## australian lady

"imi lipsesti" e mai romantic i reckon
cheers
M


----------

